# How is Shiloh today?



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Just wondering how she is and how you are holding up!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. Please update when you can.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Aww, thanks so much for thinking of us. It really means a lot. I'm okay, just want her better and home. I can't stop worrying. I will come back and post after I see her today at 4. She just isn't walking or standing on her own yet, but hopefully she will once she's stronger. She is eating which is a good sign and her vitals are good but she can't eat without help because she can't stand. I know it's going to be hard seeing her in that state but... hopefully it will perk her up. I don't want to cry in front of her either so I need to be a strong mom for her! I'll post back here soon. Just gotta keep thinking positive......


----------



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi
Just to say thinking of you. Sending lots of hugs.
poppyears


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Please post when you have an update! I have been following this thread too and I'm SO SORRY that her spay was so complicated. I feel so bad for you. I hope things turn around today and she is soon safe and happy back home with you!

Brodysmom


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh poor little girl! I know it will be hard on you to see her like that, but if you are in a positive frame of mind I believe it will help her to get better faster. Remember, she isn't feeling sorry for herself, she's just being a dog and her body is healing. Big hugs!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Big hugs from Florida! Hope she is strong and well real soon.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I, too am waiting anxiously to hear how our little angel Shiloh is doing. Bless her heart and big hugs to Mommy. It'll be okay. If you have a tear, she'll wipe it off.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Just got back from the vets. I'm crying as I type this.... and I really can't help but kick myself because she was such a different dog before the surgery. She was not the dog I dropped off to get spayed. I know I can't go back right now and can only look forward but the whole "what if" factor keeps running through my mind. Shi can't walk or stand on her own. She did eat an entire meal while I was there and peed. She needed help to be propped up to pee and eat. She was very responsive when she saw me, her tail was wagging and she was full of kisses. They aren't sure how her eyesight is... it definitely isn't the same. She might be blind, but further tests have to be run. It was hard to see her in that state, but I held it together for her. She can't stop shaking because she's so wobbly and I think that was the hardest to really see. She couldn't even keep her head still. It was so hard seeing her like that because Shiloh was so mobile and agile. She jumped on all the furniture, on Charlotte and even was able to go up and down the steps. She was trying to move her hind legs and front legs to try and walk but still can't quite grasp the movement/motion. They say she really improved from yesterday so I can only hope slowly but surely she keeps improving. She really is a fighter (that's just her feisty personality) plus she kept trying on her own to walk. I know it doesn't just all go away over night. It just really kills me seeing like this. She's not even a year old and she went through so much already.... and this isn't a common reaction to spay... why her? They also are going to re-test her for a liver shunt - not sure if this could be the cause of her bad reaction to anesthesia. I just hope she'll be able to somewhat be back to her normal self. There's a possibility that she may never be normal again.... but I just don't want to think that negative yet because she has improved so much in such a short span. I'm just going to keep thinking positive thoughts for her and not give up hope. It was really really hard seeing her in that state, and even though I was preparing myself I really wasn't expecting her like that. I'll keep everyone posted throughout the weekend. I most likely will be able to bring her back Sunday, she just is going to have to relearn everything and need some therapy. Keep sending us your good thoughts.... hopefully Shi will bounce back from this.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that is disappointing news. I was hoping to hear she was a lot better and ready to come home. What do the vets say happened? How do they explain this? Did she have a stroke during the surgery? I can't believe she can't hardly walk and she seems to have lost some vision. That is SO SAD!! Keep your chin up. She needs you, but I understand how frustrated and disappointed you are. Hopefully she'll make some good improvement over the weekend. 

I think that testing for a liver shunt is a good idea. There are some good resources out there if this is part of the problem. I will cross my fingers that her liver is OK. 

((( hugs to you! )))

Brodysmom


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh Jess, Im fighting tears as I read you update. I hurt for you, Because I cant sympathathize for what your going through. I keep Shiloh in my thoughts all day and in my prayers. She is a strong lil girl, and she will come home for you! Stay strong Hun!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Towards the end of her spay surgery she went into cardiac arrest and was literally dead for about 2-3 minutes. One of the vet techs actually performed CPR on her and she came back. From what I read though, significant brain damage results from flat lining for more than 17 minutes. She wasn't for that long, but due to her being small it took more out of her. I don't know what caused her to go into cardiac arrest (it could possibly be from a liver shunt and I just read that sometimes it isn't detected until there is a bad reaction from anesthesia). That's what is the most frustrating just because I wish I knew she was going to have a bad reaction to anesthesia. We even had the pre-op blood work and it all came back with good results. I just hope she will beat the odds and have a quality life. The worst case scenario is her not being able to have a quality life... which just makes me want to throw up. But like I said before she is really showing improvement in such a short time so that's what I'm going to hang onto. Thanks again for all your kind words, I don't know what I would do without all of you because I don't think anyone really understands the love we have for our four-legged babies.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Jessica,
What an amazing story. I pray that the weekend brings great news and that little Shiloh continues to improve. It is remarkable today what veterinary medicine has accomplished. I am sure it is so hard to stay strong. Wish I could come hug you. You are right, I don't think others realize how much we love our chis. She is so lucky to have you for her mom. She will be in my thoughts all weekend. I will continue to check your posts for progress. We love you!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Poor little baby, i pray she gets better! x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

This happened to a Farel kitten we had spayed about 6 months ago. The vet said the kitten had brain damage and was blind. The vet wanted to put her down. One of the vet techs took her home and low and behold today she is perfect with no blindness and she can walk and run around just fine. keep your faith and hope alive, I know how you feel as I was the one that caught the kitten and took her to the vet, I felt terrible. I thought if I had just left her alone she would be fine now. I know Shiloh will be OK, I just have that inner feeling, I know it must be really hard to she her compromised, but she will get better, and she will continue to love you. Keep the faith. Kathy


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank you pam! I love you guys too everyone's support has been amazing. Kathy, wow that's an amazing story and just gave me more hope for little Shi. I just want her to be able to maintain a quality life. I don't care if she can't see as well as before or is as agile. Just as long as she will be able to enjoy life. She's still young and I know healing takes time... I can only hope for the best.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am speechless and so sorry. I was hoping for better news. This makes me so sad. I feel for you and Shiloh. They are strong little fur babies and I am praying that she will pull through this just fine. (((((HUGS))))) to you and Shiloh. Kay & Zoey


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh Jessica, I'm just sick to my stomach right now! I was so hoping your little girl would be back to near normal today, but I'm sure that was unrealistic. I can't even imagine the heartache you must be going through. I will continue to keep beautiful little Shiloh in my prayers.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel so bad for your little Shiloh....God bless her and keep her safe.
I hope she gets well soon. I'll keep both you and Shiloh in my prayers.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww I am So sorry **HUGS** I am sending good vibes your way


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

It's hard not to cry looking at her little photo in your signature while reading your posts. Yes, keep the faith and KNOW she will fully recover. Please, please keep us posted. You and Shi are in all of our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, so sorry to hear more bad news...it's good that she doing better then before though...progress is good... VBH


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, bless her heart and yours. You've got to be beside yourself. This just isn't supposed to happen. Chloe is sending her BFF all the love and prayers she could ever need. I also just know that this is going to be okay. It must be so hard to see her that way. Makes me cry thinking about it. I love her so much. We are here for you. Please update when you can as we are all checking often. Hugs and kisses and all the good vibes I can muster up.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep Shiloh and your family in my prayers, and yes positive thought are a must. She knows yall love her and that will help her give a good fight, It is something to see such a tiny puppy, with such a big heart and the strenght of a bear, they don't think of themselves as little bitty chi's. I know Oreo has shown me so much of that these past weeks, and you will see Shiloh will do the same......
Just keep us updated and give kisses to Shiloh, and hug yourself from us...


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know what else to say other than I'm so sorry. I truly hope and pray that Shiloh makes a full recovery.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

*good vibes and positive energies*

I hope it works and she is 100%!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Just read about Shiloh, I don't know what to say really but wanted you to know you are all in our thoughts.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel at a loss for words at the moment. Just heartbroken for the both of you. Keep your hopes high that she'll be her little self again soon. All my prayers are for your little girl. Rochelle.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

UPDATE: Thanks for all the positive vibes, thoughts and prayers everyone! I think they are working. The vet said she is starting to walk a little bit on her own, even though she is still wobbly that is a great sign! I'm going to be picking her up today around 1. Once she's stronger... we're going to be doing acupuncture with her. Which will help neurologically and with the shaking. Keep sending us those vibes and I will post again after she is home. I think she'll feel better at home with the other dogs around her too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is great news! I'm so glad you get to bring her home today!! Maybe once she's home in her own environment she will make a complete recovery!!! I'm so glad she's coming home. What a relief.

Brodysmom


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I know... me too! I'll feel better having her back here and just being able to work with her and give her some TLC. Plus I think the other dogs will be some encouragement too. They said they would have sent her home yesterday but wanted to make sure her glucose levels were back to normal.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am glad to hear she is coming home. I was starting to panic when I read the earlier posts but held off until I finished the thread and I am glad I did. I am hoping that she makes a full recovery and I am sure the acupuncture would be a great benefit.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

That's good that she's home with you...she needs all the TLC from you...please keep us update...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear your baby is home. I wish you all the best, and a very speedy recovery for your Angel.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats good news she is coming home, im sure she will improve once she is back with familier surroundings and family!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm so happy she's back home. It's horrible leaving them in the vet worrying all day and night. Give her loads of love from me and Cookie xx


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Good to hear she's coming home...


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

This is good. May it get better!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm so glad she's continuing to improve. I'm sure being home with you and the other pups will do her worlds of good. I'll continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

Poor baby girl. I hope she's doing well at home. I hope your nerves are settling a bit too.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so relieved she is home with you, and doing well!!
I will continue to keep her in my prayers.
She's a strong little girl.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhh jessica 
im just catching up on this post how is the wee darling doing hope she is getting better shes in my thoughts and prayers glad she is home with you hope you are ok too
xxx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

That is such good news, so pleased 

x


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

So happy! That is wonderful news.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am praying for her all my boys send kisses your way.Let us know how she does


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Great to hear she is coming home. I'm sure it will help her to a faster recovery.

Lori


----------

